# Uh oh. Can't seem to book through the Web.



## inspiration100 (Jun 14, 2009)

First of all, I hate calling Amtrak and holding for an hour so I'm curious if anyone has any suggestions so I can book this online:

I'm trying to use 15,000 SPG points to go from Flagstaff AZ to Seattle, WA. I put it all in online but then I get the error

We are unable to process your redemption request online. Please call 1-800-307-5000 (Monday - Friday, 8 am - 8 pm ET) for assistance.

[Error ID: 1101R]

I am getting nervous about not getting sleepers so I want to get this in ASAP.

Anyone know what this error is? :unsure: .

Dates will be August 24th leaving Flagstaff.

Much appreciated folks, I LOVE this site.


----------



## Upstate (Jun 14, 2009)

You can't book AGR redemptions on the web that involve anything more than a coach seat on a single train. You have to call AGR to do this.

I have never had to wait an hour to get an agent. I might not have gotten one worth their salt, but I have never had to wait that long.

Also, have you converted your SPG points to AGR points? You can't just deduct them straight from your SPG account.


----------



## inspiration100 (Jun 14, 2009)

Yep, I converted already so I'm good to go. Thanks for telling me, I thought I could always book through the web! You can tell I haven't done this before


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 15, 2009)

Also, make sure you *call AGR* (not Amtrak)! Only the AGR agent can book an AGR award. (And I have never had to wait more than 3 minutes - and that is on the long side!)


----------



## inspiration100 (Jun 15, 2009)

Just curious also, is there a certain amount of time you have to use your points by before the trip? Like do you have to book it 30 days in advanced using AGR? Or is it just your own risk of not getting a seat and a sleeper?


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 15, 2009)

The great thing about getting an AGR award is that if there's even 1 seat or room on the train, you can get it as an AGR award *FOR THE SAME POINT LEVEL*!  (No 30 days in advance, no $75 extra fee for "near the date booking", no "double the award level", etc...)

Last October, of the 4 trains I took in one direction, I got the *VERY LAST* room on 2 separate trains!


----------



## inspiration100 (Jun 15, 2009)

Same here, I just booked today and got the last sleeper available. Wow, it was over $200 level just from Flagstaff to Los Angeles!


----------

